
What do we know about Zeta Reticuli? - summersuki
http://www.armaghplanet.com/blog/the-truth-about-zeta-reticuli.html
======
pavel_lishin
Hugged:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20181203011649/http://www.armaghp...](http://web.archive.org/web/20181203011649/http://www.armaghplanet.com/blog/the-
truth-about-zeta-reticuli.html)

~~~
starbeast
Thanks for that, I thought it might be being censored by the Reticulans.

~~~
loolatrix
That would be reticulous.

